# CDs are not read (Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-R2212)



## Monika

Hello,

I have some problems with my CD device it is a Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-R2212.

It is not possible for me to read CDs and write CDs with it. Only DVDs are read.

I have already updated the latest driver - but the problem is still existing.

Please, can somebody help me?

Best regards,
Monika


----------



## Praetor

Well DVDROM drives arent supposed to be able to write anything but only to read stuff. So you can read DVDs fine... and can't read CDs: does this include official (i.e., store-bought cds, rather than CDR(W)s)? If so then it would seem that the drive may not be so compatible with certain media.

You may also want to consider looking into the ASPI and possibly getting a firmware update for the drive. An ASPI setup guide can be found at http://www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/faq.htm#ASPI and new firmwares can be found at http://forum.rpc1.org/portal.php 

Lasyly, you may want to uninstall the drive in windows and reboot to let windows try and redetect it and reinstall it. To do so, *(1)* Control Panel, *(2)* System, *(3)* Hardware, *(4)* Device Manager, *(5)* Expand the DVD/CD-ROM Drives entry, right click on thr troublesome drive and uninstall it. Now simply reboot and let Windows try and repair itself.


----------



## Sophocles

Monika

Do you have Nero installed? If so could you open it and go to tools and choose Nero info tool. Then choose configuration and post all the information that you see there? You will not that there are 2 channels listed so keep everything in perspective.


----------



## Praetor

> Do you have Nero installed?


Dont actually need Nero to be installed as InfoTools comes independantly (i think): http://www.cd-rw.org/software/cdr_software/cdr_tools/nero_info_tool.cfm


----------

